# My puppy recognized something was not right



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I have to say I hope this never happens again but my puppy alerted me to a potential medical emergency. And also my husband is absolutely fine (important point). Last weekend I had a friend over but had to leave to feed another friend’s cat while she was away. I invited my guest to stay for dinner so she went home to feed her cats before coming back and so we left my husband alone. I got back first and found Django in his crate so let him out and started dinner in the house. All of a sudden Django was freaking out at our patio door. It was serious deep barking right by the door. I thought maybe someone he didn’t know was on the deck with my husband so I went over and looked out to see my husband flat on his back on the deck! I went out and he wasn’t moving, his eyes were wide open and his head was on the edge of the cement step so I thought he had died. I touched hubby as I wasn’t sure if I’d need to start CPR after calling 911 but he came to - he somehow tripped and knocked himself out. Holy cow was it scary but Django definitely knew something was very wrong and was barking to get my attention. Much as he can be a jerk (said in a loving way as he’s my little jerk) he is such a smart pup and I know I made the right choice to keep him. I’m also happy to say I get to keep my husband.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Good boy Django!! Glad your husband is ok.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

OMG!What a scare.Good boy Django!I'm glad all is well now. Keep an eye on hubby for signs of concussion.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

What a good boy! That's a steak-worthy alert. So glad your hubby is okay - I've had a bunch of concussions, so hopefully he's okay from that standpoint.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

The first lesson in military dog training is trust your dog!

I'm so glad he is ok and everything worked out.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Good boy Django! I’m glad your husband is ok that must’ve been so scary. I was raised to always trust the animals, they know more than we do sometimes


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

How scary, what a good boy.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Big treat incoming!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow, one of the reasons to always have a GSD. Glad you listened to him. That was scary And yes, they are always right. Sometimes a bit over the top but right. Hope your hubby doesn't have a concussion.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

So glad your husband is ok, I hope you're over the shock/trauma, and Django needs a hero award!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Nice job Django! He needs a hero badge.

Very happy your husband is OK.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Jeez. That must have been so frightening. Sorry that you experienced that but I'm glad that your husband is/was okay. Django deserves a BIG treat for a job very well done. 

It reminds me of what happened the last night that my late mother stayed at the house. Around 2 AM, I was awakened by my male, Gunner, carrying on. Usual for him unless something serious was happening. Dragged myself out of bed, opened my bedroom door to see Gunner running back and forth between my bedroom and my mother's. Went in and discovered her hemorrhaging and too scared/frightened to buzz/call me. Called 911, shut up the dogs and calmed her down until EMTs arrived, mercifully quickly. Our outcome wasn't as good as yours, but I bless the dogs for alerting me as it could have been much worse. I'm so grateful that I live with such sentient and caring creatures.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

What a good boy! I am so happy that your husband is ok. Always trust your dog, as David said. Number one rule.


----------

